# New 585 Ultra - Thanks!



## mattco (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a new member to the forum and wanted to say THANKS to everyone for the great info. I have been riding a Look KG281 for 7 years and just ordered a 585 Ultra. I should have it in a few days once all the components are in. I test rode several brands before testing the Look (knowing all along I would get the Look) and absolutely loved the ride quality. All the info posted here helped with the decision between the Origin and Ultra!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Post a pic*

When you're done with the build. Congrats!


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

mattco said:


> I'm a new member to the forum and wanted to say THANKS to everyone for the great info. I have been riding a Look KG281 for 7 years and just ordered a 585 Ultra. I should have it in a few days once all the components are in. I test rode several brands before testing the Look (knowing all along I would get the Look) and absolutely loved the ride quality. All the info posted here helped with the decision between the Origin and Ultra!


You now have Laurent Jalabert's current ride which he used to win the Look cyclo last month: http://www.velovelo.com/article.php3?id_article=5275 Now all you need is his legs, lungs, etc.... 

-ilan


----------

